# Where to get ammonium chloride?



## mrs.h (Feb 1, 2010)

Since I have a little buck, can you guys tell me where to get ammonium chloride? My feed store does not carry it.
Nor do they carry the meat goat pellets. :/ So will I have to order from jeffers or is there something at Walmart? :O

Thanks,


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I got mine at hoeggers: http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=3485&cat=0&page=1


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

What brand of feed does your feed store carry? Most feed stores sell a lot more of the meat goat pellet than they do the dairy goat pellets, and they should definately be able to order it in for you if they carry any of the major brands of feeds.


----------

